# Lap of Honour Music



## Tikka (10 February 2008)

Can anyone think of any music that would suit a Lap of Honour, helping at a local show, and I've got to find music that would suit a Lap of Honour, mainly for Show Jumping, but might use it for Showing class, so would like them to be different.


----------



## CastleMouse (10 February 2008)

Blur - Woo Hoo?


----------



## CastleMouse (10 February 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg4aPJ93b8o


----------



## Janette (10 February 2008)

Simply the Best - Tina turner!


----------



## Natch (10 February 2008)

Ah that would be so cool - use it for showing classes too, nobody at local shows that I've been to has ever done that!!


I like the above 2 - or Queen - We are the champions?


----------



## Tikka (10 February 2008)

Thanks for surgestions. Should I play music for Lap of Honour in Showing.


----------



## Natch (10 February 2008)

I'm not sure - but I LOVE the idea of it!!


----------



## duckling (10 February 2008)

The most embarassing lap of honour msuic I came across was Dancing Queen by Abba - that was showjumping!! Steer clear of Abba!!


----------



## LadyLuck1 (10 February 2008)

Why not use the music that is used at the Horse of the Year Show?  I can email it to you (I think) I definately have it if you want!


----------



## silversox (10 February 2008)

The piece used for the HOYS Lap of Honour is called Holyrood - and is absolutely great for the final lap of honour in showing classes.  It always brings a lump to my throat every time I hear it!!  If you do a search on Amazon for Brass Band Music, you'll be sure to find it, along with Colonel Bogey etc!!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yEdWVaH7-xM

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Tikka (10 February 2008)

yes please Lady Luck pm me if you can't email me


----------

